# How in the world can I heat press an Umbrella? Need help on that one.



## HMinc (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi as the tittle says, how can I heat press an umbrella? any advice?

thanks in advance.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

HMinc said:


> Hi as the tittle says, how can I heat press an umbrella? any advice?
> 
> thanks in advance.


Golf or walking umbrellas are easiest, because the spike at the top will give you something to hold.
The big problem is the umbrella frame. If it goes between your platen and heat plate you will mark the fabric and potentially damage the frame and your press.
Small prints along the bottom edge are usually no problem as long as you can fit the frame of the umbrella to either side of the platen. You will be limited to an image of 4 or 5 inches high.

For larger images you will need a shaped platen.

Some manufacturers make a trapezoid shaped platen for umbrella, but these are expensive, and only fit specific presses.

Make your own. Get a sheet of heat press platen rubber the same size as your press and cut two of the corners off at a 65 degree angle. The exact amount will depend on the size of the umbrella you are printing - the smaller it is the more you will need to cut.
Place it on top of your platen, and the thickness of the rubber will keep the frame of the umbrella away from the pressure of the press.
I find that screen printers spray glue holds it in place well enough, or some heat poof tape at the edges.

I have also made a polo shirt platen in the same way, with a cut out for the button placket.


----------



## Jim 248 (Mar 18, 2016)

Have never done an umbrella but have done some soft sided luggage. I use a tacking iron with an adjustable thermostat. The ones without the adjustable thermostat don't get hot enough. Just make sure it will go to the temp you need. The hardest part is puting in a backing for when you press on the vinyl. I use plywood scraps because the sizes and shapes needed are going to vary a lot. Press times will also vary a lot and depends oh how hard you can press the iron. There are YouTube videos of the technique on shoes but the idea is the same. Can't comment on durability because the luggage is for air flights. I can say that the luggage is destroyed before I see any sign of separation.


----------

